# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  hỏi về cấu hình chơi game cho Máy tính để bàn !!

## chuyenxemay

em đang chơi game kiếm thế trên máy tính bàn, nhưng chơi nhiều acc nên không biết cấu hình nào là thích hợp cho game nhờ các anh chị pro chỉ e cách chon một cấu hình máy tính bàn hợp túi tiền nhưng chơi game xả láng...hihihi[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## maingocbichvn

chào bạn !
bạn nói hợp túi tiền của ban. mà bạn không nói túi tiền của bạn là bao nhiêu thì ae sao giúp dc cho bạn ,và game kếm thế bạn chơi nhiều acc thì khoảng treo nhiêu acc , càng nhiều acc thì ngốn ram càng cao , thế này vậy:
-game kiếm thế thì cấu hình game vẫn có 3d , máy mình ắt phải có card vga rời ngon rồi. nếu túi xiền của bạn tầm 12 chai thì làm combo core i3 , còn tầm 13 chai thì làm con core i5 ngon !
-vga khi mua thì bạn ko nên chú trọng bộ nhớ quá tầm 512 là đủ rồi ( có gì share bộ nhớ ram ) ,ddr3 trở lên , 128bit trở lên , ram dac >= 400mhz , tốc độ của gpu nữa ( theo mình thì nhìn như nó tính = số transister gắn trên nó , chứ mình cũng không biết thông số cụ thể nữa ) . có thì bạn tham khảo các pro khác nhé.
-dòng core i thì bạn cũng nên chú trọng nguồn nỗi tiếng có hiệu năng tầm 80% trở lên nhé và công suất phải tầm 500w trở lên để máy chạy ổn định và thuận lợi cho việc nâng cấp sau này.
-nếu túi xiền bạn ít hơn thì ráp bộ core e7500 hay e8400 với card vga pro tý , là có thể vi vu kiếm thế 4 acc , chơi tống kim khỏe , điều quan trọng của treo nhiều acc thì đường truyen` mạng của bạn phải tốt nữa kìa.
-chia sẽ tý : nếu là acc phụ đem đi buff hoặc chỉ để treo shop bán đồ thì bạn nên tắt hết các hiệu ứng hình ảnh để game nó nhẹ hơn.
=> chúc bạn may mắn !!!

----------


## ndk2303

bạn có thể nói rõ túi tiền của bạn là nhiêu để anh em trợ giúp cho dễ :d

----------


## Lenguyen1508

trước mình cày võ lâm với cấu hình như này.

q6600 ram 4gb hdd 80gb vga 7300gt chạy 70acc cày tiền hơi giật chút xíu. mượn thử 2 que 2gb nữa của ku em chạy phe phé luôn.

giờ kiếm thế mà chơi 4acc thì kéo ngon chắc

----------

